# New Section for Avatar: The Legend of Korra



## Reznor (Apr 28, 2012)

New subforum for discussion of Legend of Korra, Avatar: The Last Airbender and related content.

Enjoy.


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2012)

Yay. :byakuya


----------



## Death Note (Apr 28, 2012)

Reznor shows up out of no where and takes care of business .


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Best change made in years.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 28, 2012)

I am so very glad for this; thank you very much.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Apr 28, 2012)

Excellent.


----------



## Mako (Apr 28, 2012)

So it begins...


----------



## Burke (Apr 29, 2012)

Reznor, The Get Stuff Done-iest / Wheres An Egg champion.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 29, 2012)

So are the Avatar threads going to be moved there? Because the posters haven't.


----------



## Reznor (Apr 29, 2012)

Just report or let someone know to move them.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 29, 2012)

Jove seems iffy about it.

also hi.


----------



## Synn (Apr 29, 2012)

Thank you, Reznor.


----------



## Friday (May 7, 2012)

There should be a link on the main forum page that leads to that section like there is one for the game of thrones section.


----------



## Psychic (May 7, 2012)

Korra sucks.


----------



## Liza44 (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks for making such a cool post which is really very well written.will be referring a lot of friends about this. Keep Posting.


----------

